# Monsters Inc Blu Ray won't play



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Ok so here is my issues. My son has Monsters Inc on bluray. It plays fine on my LG Bluray player in the living room but on the Samsung bluray player in the theater room, it can't get past the Disney castle that leads to the main menu. I've confirmed the player has the latest firmware. I'm to the point where I think I've had enough of Samsung with the exception of their TV's. Any suggestions how to fix this?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

jstanley214 said:


> Ok so here is my issues. My son has Monsters Inc on bluray. It plays fine on my LG Bluray player in the living room but on the Samsung bluray player in the theater room, it can't get past the Disney castle that leads to the main menu. I've confirmed the player has the latest firmware. I'm to the point where I think I've had enough of Samsung with the exception of their TV's. Any suggestions how to fix this?


check for smudges or fingerprints on the disc. if it's pristine see if it'll play in someone else's player besides the samsung and LG. if it plays and your samsung won't.... that's unfortunately the trouble that happens when a company ditches support of it's players firmware.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Yeah it plus fine on the LG but not in the samsung. I'm finding it be with all of the Disney movies we have. I don't understand why bluray has to be so complicated. Put in disc and play. This firmware nonsense drives me up the wall and it always seems to be with any Samsung product I've ever owned.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

jstanley214 said:


> Yeah it plus fine on the LG but not in the samsung. I'm finding it be with all of the Disney movies we have. I don't understand why bluray has to be so complicated. Put in disc and play. This firmware nonsense drives me up the wall and it always seems to be with any Samsung product I've ever owned.


samsungs get a bad wrap for media players. happened in the DVD world too. I had to brick several dvd players that were sammy's before I learned


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, My old Samsung BD player had issues with some BluRays as well, I switched to Panasonic and have never had any issues since.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Did I understand you correctly that _none_ of your Disney movies will play in the Samsung? If that's the case, I would contact Samsung and politely explain the problem, and ask them for a solution. It really sound's like a firmware issue (yeh, I hate the need for updates too) but if there's an across-the-board compatibility issue with Samsung players and Disney disks, Samsung would want to know about it, and my be able to address the problem. Give it a shot, and recheck for the latest firmware for your machine just in case.

Ditto on the Pannys. By way of upgrades and a vacation residence, I've had 5 different Panasonic BD players and only two playability issues. One was my fault for not having the latest FW update, and the second was the disk's fault for having a UK region code (Oh, I guess that was my fault too since I bought the disk without checking). Other than that, the Pannys all worked fine and played any and all BDs without a single hicup.

Oh, and just one other thought, but I had to ask. Any chance you're trying to play the 3D version of Monsters Inc in a 2D machine?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Samsung will likely just send a replacement unit, They did that twice for the one I had and it never fixed anything, I finally gave up and sold it for $25 on Kijiji


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Well I was wrong. Seems to be just these 2 movies in particular. Cars plays fine and looks fantastic on my projector but my son is really into Monsters Inc right now I've got to figure this out one way or another. I'll probably call Samsung. Or just use the player as the surround receiver and get another bluray player. Probably get another LG or maybe a Sony. Can't go wrong with Sony right? They did create bluray after all.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Panasonic makes the best players for under $250 Oppo is the only other player that I would recommend.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I always forget about them. They make great 3D tv's. I've had my projector for about 2 months now and it's my first. I got an Optoma HD65 and my get a Panasonic a couple of years from now when mine craps out.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Panny 2D:

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BD77-Ultra-Fast-Booting-Blu-ray/dp/B00752R4Y6/ref=sr_1_6?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1371310281&sr=1-6

for less than $80US

*OR* Panny 3D (also plays 2D)

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMPBDT230-Wi-Fi-Blu-Ray-Player/dp/B00AYB3OMG/ref=sr_1_2?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1371310281&sr=1-2

for less than $120US


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

both sony and panny make great players for under a $100. if you wanna go with the big boys.... Oppo all the way


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

jstanley214 said:


> Well I was wrong. Seems to be just these 2 movies in particular. Cars plays fine and looks fantastic on my projector but my son is really into Monsters Inc right now I've got to figure this out one way or another. I'll probably call Samsung. Or just use the player as the surround receiver and get another bluray player. Probably get another LG or maybe a Sony. Can't go wrong with Sony right? They did create bluray after all.


I had a Sony player only 2 disks that it ever had trouble with John Carter and the Dark Knight Rises. I also have a Samsung player just a side system used rarely. When I bought the Dark Knight Rises the Sony acted up sound only then picture only with Samsung. At this point I kept switching back and forth and the Samsung player finally played the disk. My solution was to go buy an Oppo player. So my guess is they all have issues on e in a while we now have the Oppo set up to tell us if there is a new firmware a available.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have two Sony Blu-ray players and not a single problem with either of them. And both cost less than $100. :bigsmile:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I encountered the same problem at a client's house recently. Nothing fixed the problem, and this issue was exclusive to Disney discs (3D played fine). I ultimately had to replace the player with another brand.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Panasonic makes the best players for under $250 Oppo is the only other player that I would recommend.


I agree. Samsung is lower quality for BD players. Panny on the cheap is good, and Go Oppo for ultimate quality.


----------

